# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  κατασκευη κεραιας εκπομπης ΑΜ για δυσκολη περιοχη(οροπεδιο)ισχυς μηχανηματος 500w

## tzino 45

κατασκευη κεραιας εκπομπης ΑΜ για δυσκολη περιοχη(οροπεδιο)ισχυς μηχανηματος 500w

----------


## leosedf

Έχεις φτιάξει? Θέλεις να φτιάξεις?

----------


## p.gabr

> Έχεις φτιάξει? Θέλεις να φτιάξεις?





Να συναιχισω εγω



Αν εχει σπιτι ,τοτε κατι τετοιο
antenna-heath-robinson-cartoon.jpg


..........................................
αν εχει δεντρα

ice_dipole.jpg
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ αυτο και για καμουφλαζ
..........................................

Αν δεν εχει
antenna-big.jpg

φυτεψε ενα
..................................................  .........
και εαν εχεις αυτοκινουμενο
attachment.jpeg

το κρυβεις στην γουβα και τις κεραιες στην κορυφη

----------

duomax03 (05-09-12), 

nikman (02-09-12), 

tzitzikas (02-09-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Εγώ θα επέλεγα χαμηλή συχνότητα (έχει λιγότερα σήματα) και ολιγόωρη δοκιμή με κάθετη λ/2 στηριγμένη σε μετεωρολογικό μπαλόνι (θα χρειαστεί σχετική άδεια για την ανύψωσή της).
gV

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Απο που μπορω να αγορασω μετεωρολογικο μπαλονι ???
Ενδιαφερομαι.

----------


## p.gabr

ΑΥΤΑ τα μαγαζια εχουν 
Διαλεγεις και παραγγελνεις


υ.γ
georgevita 
σε θυμηθηκα και εδω .αυτο που εργαψες προσφατα,για νεους και παλιους ,.Για τις στοχευμενες ερωτησεις για ανακατωσουρα
Και αυτος εθεσε και εξαφανιστηκε

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]




> ... Και αυτος εθεσε και εξαφανιστηκε



Τόσα χρόνια με την RF έβγαλες κάποιο συμπέρασμα;
Μήπως "χαλάει"  :Brick wall:  τον χαρακτήρα του ανθρώπου;
gV
[/off topic]

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω για ποια μαγαζια μου λες σχετικα με τα μετεωρολογικα μπαλονια...
Υπαρχει στη Θεσσαλονικη (εκει βρισκομαι) καποιο μαγαζι που τα διαθετει????

----------


## p.gabr

επειδη ενδιαφερονται καποιιοι αλλοι, αs δωσω την προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση


επι του θεματος

Mια περιοχη που βρισκεται σε οροπεδιο δεν ειναι σε μεινεκτικη θεση για επικοινωνιες ΑΜ-ΗF
Eαν μας ενδιαφερει η DX επικοινωνια, τοτε με 500 w καλυπτουμε ολη την Ελλαδα τις ωρες διαδοσεως(νυκτερινες)
Εαν εχουμε ομως στοχο να μας ακουει η κατινουλα (στους 1400) στην κατω ραχουλα, τοτε ετσι και αλλοιως καμια κεραια δεν μας κανει

Η ΚΑΛΛΥΤΕΡΗ για εμενα κεραια ειναι το διπολο inverter V (αναποδο V)

rrrr.jpg


..................................................  .............
Το κανονικο διπολο εχει μια κατευθηντικοτητα παραλληλη της διευθυνσης

H παραλαγη του διπολου σε (inv V) εχει  αποτελεσμα ,εναν κυκλικο και ομοιομορφο λοβο ακτινοβολιας (πορτοκαλι διαγραμμα)

attachment.jpg


ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ στην εφαρμογη του, αλλα εγω λεω αυτο που θα ηθελα


Σαν δευτερη επιλογη επιθυμιας ,μια καλοστημενη marconi (με ολα τα σχετικα)

----------

matthew (04-09-12)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

...και μην κλείσετε πολύ τη γωνία του inverted-v, αν πέσετε κάτω από τις 90 μοίρες, τοτε... καληνύχτα ακτινοβολία!!! Παθών και μαθών!

----------


## outis

Δεν υπάρχει "δύσκολη περιοχή" για ΑΜ-μεσαία/βραχέα. Η καλή γείωση βοηθά. Από εκεί και μετά μια κεραία τύπου L κάνει μια χαρά δουλειά.

----------

antonis_p (06-09-12)

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Οσον αφορα το ομοαξονικο καλωδιο, ενα τυπου RG 58  ειναι σωστο.??
Νομιζω οτι τα RG ειναι στα 50ωμ... Σωστα ??

----------


## kostas30

φιλε μου πες σε αυτον που σου πουλησε το μηχανημα να ερθει να σου φτιαξει την κεραια  τωρα τι σχεση εχει το RG 58 με την κεραια που θες αστο προφανος δεν εχεις γνωση του αντικειμενου και το μονο που θα κατορθωσεις ειναι να δημιουργησεις προβληματα στους γυρω σου. 
δεν μας ειπες τι πομπος ειναι αυτος που εχεις  ????

δεν αντεχω αλλο θα πηδηχτω απ το παραθυρο :Tongue2: 

πες μου ακομη τι εμπειρια - γνωσεις εχεις απο τετοιου ειδους κατασκευες ???????

----------

p.gabr (05-09-12)

----------


## χαμραδιο

Νικο σε ακουσα χτες το βραδυ στην Αθηνα πολυ καλα.

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Καλα μου παιδια, δεν χρειαζεται να πηδαμε απο τα παραθυρα γιατι καποιος φιλος εκανε μια "ασχετη" ερωτηση..
Εδω ειμαστε για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλο και οχι να νομιζουμε οτι αποκταμε "αξια" γελειοποιωντας τις ερωτησεις..

Αν ημουν ο "εξπερ" τις παρεας θα εδινα τα "φωτα" μου με μεγαλη χαρα και θα διορθωνα καποιες "λαθος" αποψεις...
Ετσι σιγα σιγα θα μαθαιναμε ολοι για το "κεφι" μας. Γιατι εδω που τα λεμε κ. Kostas30 ολα αυτα περι κεραιων και πομπων με 807 και 813 κλπ κλπ
ειναι ξεπερασμενες αξιες και απλως ενα χομπυ που μας κρατα ολους μαζυ σε μια παρεα...

----------

tzino 45 (24-09-14)

----------


## p.gabr

Νικο επειδη αυτα που λες ,αφορουν και εμενα να απολογηθω

Δεν τα εχω με αυτους που δεν γνωριζουν
Τα εχω με αυτους που βαριονται
Βαριονται να ψαξουν λιγο πριν ρωτησου,να θεσουν μια ερωτηση σωστη που να αναφερουν, τι ξερουν τι εχουν δει,τι δεν εχουν καταλαβει και τι ακριβως βοηθεια ζητουν

Νομιζεις ειναι ευκολο στο καθενα που απανταει ,να δωσει μια σωστη απαντηση;
Νομιζεις οτι ειναι στο μυαλο του αλλου ,ανοιγει το μαγικο κουτι και......... οππππ η απαντηση περνα στο ποστ

Εγω εδω εδωσα την απαντηση..ποσο χρονο νομιζεις οτι μου πηρε
Ειδες καμμια απαντηση.Αραγες αναρωτιεμαι ολοι το γνωριζαν εκτος εμου που αφιερωσα μιση ωρα για να το δωσω

Απανταμε .....και επι της ουσιας,επι του αγνωστου για πολλους,δεν υπαρχει δευτερολογια

Ολλα αυτα πρεπει να τα σκεφτεσαι και να εξεταζεις και την πλευρα του αλλου

Τωρα εσυ αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο τον τροπο που θετονται οι ερωτησεις και θεωρεις χλευαστικες τις απαντησεις των αλλων δεν ειναι ετσι.
Ισως ο αιτιος να ειναι ο ερωτων, ισως και το επιπεδο του που δεν μπορει να συναιχισει το ποστ, ωστε να βρει τις απαντησεις που ψαχνει

χωρις κακια παναγιωτης

----------

genesis (06-09-12)

----------


## crown

Παιδια καλημερα παιδια..Παναγιωτη ο Νικοs εχει δικιο,και εγω το εχω δει πολλεs φορεs εδω μεσα απο το 2005 αλλα παιδια δυστυχωs με αρκετεs γνωσειs γραφουν απαραδεκτεs εκφρασειs πουειναι πιστευω κατακριτεεs απο ολουS μαs,επισηs καποιοι νομιζουν οτι το site αυτο ειναι δικο τουs.Τι να κανουμε ομωs σε μια δημοκρατικη χωρα ολα πρεπει να τα δεχομαστε(μεχρι βεβαια εκει που δεν μαs προσβαλουν)αυτα τα λιγα κυριοι.........

----------


## p.gabr

Κωστα δεν θα διαφωνησω
Εγω μιλησα για εμενα και το διευκρινησα απο την αρχη
Δεν ειναι μια παρατηρηση προς ενα ατομο ,αλλα γενικη

Οταν δινω μια απαντηση δεν ειναι λογια του  αερα, διαβαζω ,συμβουλευομαι .ψαχνω,επισυναπτω αρχεια και κειμενα με σκοπο να βοηθησω

Εκανα την αναφορα αυτη και ειπα  τι με ενοχλει,,,ζητω συγνωμη αν δειχνω υφος υπεροπτικο η αλλαζωνικο...... δεν ειναι ομως αυτη η προθεση μου

Ειδες παρα την απουσια του εκδοτη,,,,, εδωσα απαντηση στο θεμα....αλλα ουδεις απαντησε
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post551507
μαλλον ολοι το γνωριζαν

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Με χαρα διαβαζω τα σχολια σας και νομιζω οτι εχουν γινει ολες οι "διορθωσεις" ...

Επαναλαμβανω την ερωτηση μου διοτι η κεραια "αναποδο V" με ενδιαφερει...

Το ομοαξονικο καλωδιο που κατεβαινει στον πομπο τι ειδους ομοαξονικο ειναι...

Το RG58, που ειναι βεβαια ομοαξονικο,  δεν "λειτουργει" σωστα στα ΑΜ ?????
Μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει στην εν λογω κεραια ???

Ο πομπος που εχω ειναι 3Χ807 ( με συντονιστικο L) .....

Πειραματιζομαι καιρο με διαφορες κεραιες και το "αναποδο V" με ενδιαφερει ........

----------


## crown

νομιζω οτι βγαλαμε απο την δυσκολη θεση τον φιλο μαs Νικο με την παρενθεση αυτη,αλλωστε εδω ειμασε γιαν βοηθουμε τα  νεοτερα παιδια στο υπεροχο αυτο χομπυ μαs...........καλο σαs απογευμα

----------


## tzino 45

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους που ενδιφερθηκατε και αφιερωσατε τον χρονο σας,(ημουν εκτος αθηνων για λιγο και δεν μπορουσα να μπω στον η/υ)ημουν παλιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης (ραδιοπειρατης) των fm δεκαετιας 80 και τωρα μετα απο τοσα χρονια ειπα να ασχοληθω με τα am,το μηχανημα ειναι ενος φιλου και θα το παρω εγω,και σαν ασχετος ζηταω κανενα σχεδιο για κεραια...ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Επανερχομαι στην ερωτηση μου.
Το V θα ειναι απο ηλεκτρολογικο καλωδιο 2-2,5  πολυκλωνο και πιστευω οτι ειναι ΟΚ.

Υπαρχει η γνωση να μου πει καποιος εαν απο την κορυφη του V το ομοαξονικο που κατεβαινει στον πομπο 
μπορει να ειναι RG58 ????

Διαβαζω οτι το RG ειναι για υψηλοτερες συχνοτητες. Το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος στα ΑΜ. (1600 - 1650) ????

----------


## p.gabr

Απορω ...αυτα που σου γραφουν ,δεν τα διαβαζεις

Ολα τα ερωτηματα σου εχουν απαντηθει
Εχουν απαντηθει στο ιδιο σου το θεμα για κεραια ΑΜ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65087

----------


## p.gabr

Απορω ...αυτα που σου γραφουν ,δεν τα διαβαζεις

Ολα τα ερωτηματα σου εχουν απαντηθει
Εχουν απαντηθει στο ιδιο σου το θεμα για κεραια ΑΜ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65087


ΥΓ
Συγνωμη το πηρε δυο φορες

----------


## outis

Με την αναφορά σε "πολύκλωνο" σύρμα για κεραία μου ήρθε μια δική μου απορία. Όλα τα παλιά περιοδικά και βιβλία που θυμάμαι με ΑΜ κατασκευές μιλούν για κεραία με μονόλωνο σύρμα. Υπάρχει διαφορά;
Εμπειρικά χρησιμοποίησα πολύκλωνο μόνο σε μικρής εμβέλειας κατασκευές - κυρίως γιατί άβαζα ότι είχα πρόχειρο!
Όποτε χρειάστηκα κάτι καλύτερο, έβρισκα μονόκλωνο.

Για το inverted V - ως ιδέα καλή, αλλά την έχεις εφαρμόσει; Πολύ θεωρητικό φαίνεται το άρθρο. Με το inverted L γίνεται μια χαρά δουλειά.

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Παναγιωτη τα διαβαζω ολα και με προσοχη. Κρατω και αρχειο, διοτι ολες αυτες οι πρακτικες γνωμες ειναι για μενα εγκυκλοπαιδεια.
Καλα τα βιβλια αλλα οταν καποιος τα εχει δοκιμασει και στην πραξη ειναι πιο πολυτιμα.

Επιμενω για το RG58 για δυο λογους..
1ος λογος.  Εχω αφθονο στην "αποθηκη"  μου και θελω να το αξιοποιησω..
2ος λογος.  Εχω λαβει κατα καιρους πολυ διαφορετικες αποψεις απο φιλους στο forum  και προσπαθω να βρω τον "χρυσο" δρομο.
και να καταλαβω αν οι διαφορες αποψεις ειναι θεωρητικες ή εχουν δοκιμαστει στην πραξη..

Με λιγα λογια, αλλοι μου εχουν αποκλεισει το RG γενικα για τα ΑΜ, αλλοι συμφωνουν στην χρηση του.
Αλλοι προτεινουν πολυκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικο καλωδιο, αλλοι το αποκλειουν εντελως (πχ antreass)

Αλλοι προτεινουν 2,5  ηλεκτρολογικο και αλλοι θεωρουν αριστο το 1 χιλ απο αυτο που τυλιγουν τους μετασχηματιστες (επισμαλτωμενο)

Μεχρι και παλιο στρατιωτικο εχω χρησιμοποιησει, αυτο που ειναι τυλιγμενο με μεταξι..... εχω ακομη περιπου 100μ.

Ολα αυτα μεσα απο το forum.  Ρωτω και ξαναρωτω για να ακουσω διαφορες γνωμες απο ερασιτεχνες που εχουν εμπειρια στη πραξη.

Οσον αφορα το συντονιστικο  αλλοι ειναι λατρεις του L και αλλοι επιμενουν στο Π. 
Για να πω την δικη μου εμπειρια ..... με 3Χ807 ειχα πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με L συντονιστικο και κεραια 45μ πολυκλωνο 2,5...

Με Tompson δεν μπορεσα να συντονισω κεραια ...

Πολλες γνωμες , πολυ γνωση ...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το πολύκλωνο καλώδιο διαβρώνεται ευκολώτερα από το μονόκλωνο, γιαυτό εγώ θα πρότεινα μονόκλωνο. Επίσης αν οι καιρικές συνθήκες είναι κακές, καλό είναι να μην είναι γυμνό (πχ να χρησιμοποιείσεις ηλεκτρολογικό μονόκλωνο εγκαταστάσεων) ώστε να προστατεύεται καλύτερα από την οξείδωση. Το RG 58 έχει μικρότερη αντοχή ισχύος από άλλα γνωστά καλώδια (RG213) , αν η ισχύς είναι έως 200-300W το πολύ είναι επαρκές. Μπορείς να αναζητήσεις τις προδιαγραφές αυτών των καλωδίων στο διαδίκτυο και να κρίνεις μόνος σου Από ότι ξέρω πλέον οι κωδικοί RG καταργήθηκαν και τα περισσότερα ομοαξονικά καλώδια απόκτησαν άλλους κωδικούς.

----------


## outis

> Το πολύκλωνο καλώδιο διαβρώνεται ευκολώτερα από το μονόκλωνο, γιαυτό εγώ θα πρότεινα μονόκλωνο. ....



Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ. Δηλαδή από άποψη εκπομπής δεν υπάρχει διαφορά, λες.
Για τη διάβρωση δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Είχα εγκατεστημένη για αρκετά χρόνια ~2000-2007 - μια inverted L, 45 μέτρα, μονωμένο χάλκινο μονόκλωνο σύρμα 0.5 χιλ. όταν χρειάστηκε να τη μαζέψω (γιατί το ερείπιο που είχε τη μια της άκρη κατεδαφιζόταν) δεν είχε σημαδια φανερής διάβρωσης και είναι σε αποθήκευση έτοιμη για χρήση. Δεν υπήρχε θέμα αντοχής σε ισχύ αφού την είχα περισσότερο για DX λήψη - και σπάνια πολύ σύντομες δοκιμές στα 10-50mW, (& ακόμα πιο σπάνια 0-20W & 50W για δοκιμή-ρύθμιση μηχανήματος)

----------


## GeorgeVita

"εντός θέματος"
Θα μπορούσαμε να αναφερόμαστε στις κεραίες "inverted V" ως "κεραίες σχήματος *Λ*" και στις "inverted L" ως "κεραίες σχήματος *Γ*".
gV
"/εντός θέματος"

----------


## outis

> "εντός θέματος"
> Θα μπορούσαμε να αναφερόμαστε στις κεραίες "inverted V" ως "κεραίες σχήματος *Λ*" και στις "inverted L" ως "κεραίες σχήματος *Γ*".
> gV
> "/εντός θέματος"



Έχεις μεν δίκιο στο ότι θα μπορούσαμε. Αν όμως κάνεις google "κεραίες σχήματος *Λ*" ή "κεραίες σχήματος *Γ*" θα έχεις 2-3 σχετικά αποτελέσματα. Αν βάλεις "inverted V" ή  "inverted L" θα βρεις χιλιάδες σχετικά. Κάποιος λοιπόν που αναζητά πληροφορίες γνωρίζοντας τους αγγλικούς όρους έχει πολύ περισσότερες ευκαιρίες για ψάξιμο με αυτά ως λέξεις αναζήτησης (keywords).

----------

GeorgeVita (07-09-12)

----------


## gcostas

καλή σας μέρα
                   με την πολύ μικρή πείρα και γνώση που έχω για αυτά τα θέματα μπορώ να μιλήσω με σιγουριά μόνο για ότι έζησα, στον πρώτο μου πομπό 1969 είχα μια κεραία οριζόντια δέκα μέτρα σε υψος τέσσερα μέτρα , δεν ακουγόμουν πουθενά. Δεύτερη προσπάθεια η κάθοδος της κεραίας τηλεοράσεως το 1970 , από την μονοκατοικία στην διπλανή πολυκατοικία (ύψος δέκα μέτρα) ακουγόμουν καλά, πρόβλημα με την μητέρα μου που ήθελε να βλέπει τηλεόραση. Μετά από λίγες μέρες , κεραία τύπου Τ (25+25 μέτρα οριζόντια με κάθοδο 10μ στην μέση, όλα από 1mm γυμνό για μετασχηματιστές) ακουγόταν πολύ καλά, στην βάση της καθόδου γείωση εκεί περνούσε ένας σωλήνας νερού, συντονισμένο παράλληλο και τροφοδοσία της κεραίας από λήψη πηνείου . Ένα μικρό οριζόντιο τμήμα καθόδου μονωμένο καθώς και γείωση στο μηχάνημα. (6L6 - 807) αντίσταση εξόδου υψηλή δεν είχα αλλά και να είχα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο θα μου έκανε κακό, όσο για το συντονισμένο φαντάζομαι ότι ποιο καλό έκανε η λήψη στο πηνίο που έκανε μια κάποια προσαρμογή στην χαμηλή αντίσταση της κεραίας επίσης  μάλλον  θα συντόνιζε τη μικρή σε μήκος κεραία μου (άρα χωρητική με το πηνίο του συντονισμένου). Όσο για την αντοχή αφού εγώ τα παράτησα το 1972  γκρέμισα την κεραία το 1978 ή 9 ήταν κατάγερη. Κάποια στιγμή έκανα μία Γ με οριζόντιο 25 και κάθετο 10 , ίδια απόδοση με την προηγούμενη.
                                     Κώστας

----------

tzino 45 (24-09-14)

----------

